# London's Art Deco supermarket! Plus BONUS pix - London's American Diner!



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

Built in the thirties and located in Perivale West London, the Hoover building was originally designed as a factory for vacuum cleaners.

After Hoover left the site and some of the buildings were knocked down, Tesco bought the site and turned it into a supermaket.

































































































While the exterior is obviously impressive, the interior sadly looks no different from any other branch. 




More information here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoover_Building


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

Just across the road there is also a genuine imported American diner (that was orginally located at Manchester in the north of England), Starvin Marvin's...








































More information here... http://www.starvinmarvins.co.uk/site.asp


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks great.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Hoover Building kay:

Fat Boys Diner in London's East End.

http://www.fatboysdiner.co.uk/


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

There are quite a few American Style Diners in the UK, there are even chains specialising in them now.

However there are much fewer geniune original American Diners which have been shipped to the UK.

http://www.americanautoclubuk.com/aac_articles/index.php?task=show&id=16

Here's a UK Motorway Cafe Reproduction American Diner.

OK Diners - http://www.okdiners.com/


----------

